# Flathead practice



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

After several :S trying for flathead
I landed this.










Just like a flathead but smaller










I released this 38 after I snapped a pic on the deck.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice..... I wish I could catch one of those Mini-flatties like that. :-D. 

On the bright side it wasn't a carp! LOL

A

Wishin' I was fishin'


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> Nice..... I wish I could catch one of those Mini-flatties like that. :-D.


Nice fish indeed though.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

At quick glance someone may mistake him for a wheel chock.  
They&#8217;re getting bigger, now they just need to come more frequent.


----------



## FlatKat (Jul 20, 2012)

definately a nice hump back


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Nice fish Robby, seeing that makes me wanna start goin back out soon.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Brock
That flathead had an old injury to the caudal fin that
should make I D easy if we get it again.


----------

